# Coat texture



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

My six month old pup has such a nice soft, but also substantial coat. His parents seemed much more coarse in comparison. Will his coat become more coarse as he gets older, or has he reached a proper age for a mature coat? His also seems slightly shorter.

Pics because posts are always better with them!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

At only 6 months, his coat is still not mature. You'll see more coarser hair (the guard hairs) as he matures and his coat will resemble more his parents though it still may be a more short stockcoat as their coats could be medium length.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

My girl is almost two, and while she does have noticeable coarse texture in her guard coat, she is quite soft to the touch for a GSD.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is still maturing. I remember the tail even changing with thicker fur. I find the guard hairs are courser /stiffer going down the back. The sides and around neck seem softer. I have been so sick with the flu and greatful for Tamiflu it has helped some. Max keeping the chills away. You can almost see how soft the fur is in the photo. Max is 4. The chihauhua is under the blanket and Luna is laying next to me on the floor.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Coat texture can also be indicative of good or poor nutrition in a dog, in my experience. My GSD rescue came to me

with coarse, dull coat w/ no undercoat. After weeks of high quality raw food, her coat started to shine and get much

softer and she grew an undercoat also.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you everyone for the insight! I also considered nutrition playing a role, the puppies were being fed diamond so I assume the older dogs were too? Haven’t had any good experiences with diamond personally, I feed a locally made kibble plus fresh toppers. His hair is definitely most coarse along his back, but still pretty soft by comparison. I love this dog no matter what, but typically how much more length do they acquire? I wouldn’t mind if it stayed short like it is. 

Dogs are the best sick buddies. Warm, and always up for laying around cuddling all day!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh! He has a tight coat! My boy does too. It's just genetic. I don't find his coarse except after he's blown out seasonally. It will probably get coarser when his adult coat comes in.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

What do you mean by “tight”? Is this just a term for a shorter than typical coat?


----------



## czgsd (Jan 12, 2004)

His looks like a nice, pretty, standard coat. No, it doesn't look unusually short.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

atomic said:


> What do you mean by “tight”? Is this just a term for a shorter than typical coat?


Yes. Just shorter. "tight" to their body. Seger's comes down thru his dam's dam.


----------



## LizD (Jan 15, 2019)

Our guy is losing his fuzzy puppy fur and his back is becoming really wavy. I’m also seeing the color change starting as well. Waiting for the day he does need to kill the brush before I brush him!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

My dog is 19 months and almost felt like a plush at that age. His fur is still very soft. He has coarse guard hair down his back but not as course as others I have know. He doesn't seem to blow too much loose hair on a daily basis (compared to what they are capable of) ..he gets stuck short tufts ALL OVER when he is blowing his coat (that are very fun and gratifying to pluck while watching tv on the couch lol) then he goes back to velvety. His coat seems to be stock length, He has a bit of a neck ruff thing going on though. Diet definitely plays a part. I feed raw which may make him particularly velvety. IDK, most people their dogs became much softer to the touch when switched to raw. I'm sure quality kibble makes them glossy too


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Valor is super handsome! I hope my puppies coat stays like his! I don’t feed purely raw, but I do feed a local kibble topped with fresh raw foods. I also have limited experience with GSDs, and am not sure how a plush coat feels but his is very soft, even on his back.


----------



## nathangallego26 (Mar 6, 2019)

Yes as he gets older he will get his adult coat which is much more course and a better insulator thanhis current soft puppy fur


----------

